# Measuring dog food accurately?



## Seanski (Jun 1, 2010)

Can someone tell me if there is a cup I can buy that will measure dog
food accurately? I am going to be feeding Royal Canin dental and need
a measuring cup to reflect side package recommendations. 

Thanks.


----------



## Buckshot (May 9, 2010)

I went to the dollar store and bought a set of measuring cups for $1. I only use the full cup one and keep it right in the bag.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

Seanski said:


> Can someone tell me if there is a cup I can buy that will measure dog
> food accurately? I am going to be feeding Royal Canin dental and need
> a measuring cup to reflect side package recommendations.
> 
> Thanks.


you can pick one up just about anywhere. your vet should have them and they are usually free from them, or where you buy your dog food. is there a reason you are feeding royal canin dental? there are many more way better foods out there. check out dogfoodanalysis.com for info on dog foods.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyplace that sells cooking utensils should have measuring cups. They usually come in a set. I keep the one that I need for the dog food right in the bag and toss the rest into a drawer in the kitchen.


----------



## Seanski (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess what I have to find out is kibble size is all different and very hard to measure
properly with a measuring cup. When said that a dog needs 1 cup of kibble I probably
need to find out the weight of a cup of kibble don't I to get what a cup really is?


----------



## Echo (Jun 9, 2010)

If the package says a cup, then a cup it is. Kibble size shouldn't matter as they would have taken that into consideration when they say, a cup.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Buckshot said:


> I went to the dollar store and bought a set of measuring cups for $1. I only use the full cup one and keep it right in the bag.


yep, I also found them at the Dollar store! They have like 1/4 cup, 1 cup, 1/2 cup, etc.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with Echo. If it says a cup, you measure out one cup, using a measuring cup. If they wanted you to use weight they would list the recommended feeding amount using weights.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep, and don't go by the bag. My animals would all be porkers if I fed as much as the bag says. Use the lower end of the range IMHO.

$1 store is the best place. I use them for both the dogs and the cat. A cup is a cup is a cup.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

The weight of the kibble doesn't matter. I also agree with alphadog. The amount of food recommended on the bag is almost always way too much. My dog only eats about 2/3 of the amount listed on the bag and she is a very active dog. Your dog looks like a small dog so even a little weight gain can be significant. 

What was the dog eating previously?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

w8ing4rain said:


> The weight of the kibble doesn't matter. I also agree with alphadog. The amount of food recommended on the bag is almost always way too much. My dog only eats about 2/3 of the amount listed on the bag and she is a very active dog. Your dog looks like a small dog so even a little weight gain can be significant.
> 
> What was the dog eating previously?


Yep, agree. I recently found out about food and how much to feed.

My Jackson is 16lbs and a pretty active dog. He eats 1/2 cup total every day. The bag recommended 1 cup or more for him.(Acana)


----------



## Seanski (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks for the info all. I'll keep tabs on the amount and use a standard
measuring cup.

I am wanting to feed the dental just so I can keep abreast of tartar
buildup.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I have never heard of "dental" food before. I didn't even know they made it. I did look at the product information and I am with john47: there are better foods out there.

If preventing tarter build up is the only reason you are using it, you can do other things to prevent tarter build up...provide chewies, brush the dog's teeth, give dry instead of wet food, etc. That way you are not limited to that one food. 

Just my suggestion.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Yes, you go by volume, not weight. So a cup is a cup. 8 ounces of dog food would be a lot more than a cup, so you want to go by volume. I use a standard kitchen dry measure. 1/2 cup size and she gets (almost) one scoop morning and night.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Kibble, no matter what is on the bag, isn't going to keep their teeth clean. It's like saying oreos are for dental health - eat a few and look in the mirror - not working so well!

Best thing to do, honestly, is to serve one meal a week of raw, meaty bones. Beef, pork, lamb etc. neck bones, backbones, tail, ribs. Poultry backs are awesome too and will do more than any kibble to get the teeth cleaned off. If you can get a section of beef backbones still intact it's good for bigger dogs, and for smaller ones you can go down in size. Make sure they are raw, not cooked or smoked, and that there is a good amount of meat on them or add some to balance it out. You may want to remove the marrow and extra fat, and start by feeding them frozen and for short amounts of time at first to prevent digestive upset, but it does do the trick.

My soon to be 13 year old golden has never had to go under for dental work, the two younger dogs are fine too. If they get a bit of buildup I make sure they have some more bones to work on. 

Lana


----------



## schtuffy (May 12, 2010)

Bordermom said:


> Kibble, no matter what is on the bag, isn't going to keep their teeth clean. It's like saying oreos are for dental health - eat a few and look in the mirror - not working so well!
> 
> Best thing to do, honestly, is to serve one meal a week of raw, meaty bones. Beef, pork, lamb etc. neck bones, backbones, tail, ribs. Poultry backs are awesome too and will do more than any kibble to get the teeth cleaned off. If you can get a section of beef backbones still intact it's good for bigger dogs, and for smaller ones you can go down in size. Make sure they are raw, not cooked or smoked, and that there is a good amount of meat on them or add some to balance it out. You may want to remove the marrow and extra fat, and start by feeding them frozen and for short amounts of time at first to prevent digestive upset, but it does do the trick.
> 
> ...


Yup. I started training my puppy to get his teeth brushed since I got him at 12 weeks. I would try to do it at least every other day, yet after 2-3 months on kibble he still had yellow tartar build up. Basically no matter the kibble, it will stick to their teeth. More often than not, dogs don't even really chew the kibble. They will just chomp a few times and swallow whole. I now feed him a raw chicken wing or chicken neck a couple times a week and his teeth look a lot cleaner. Just remember to separate kibble and raw feedings by ~12 hours to prevent stomach upset.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

schtuffy said:


> Yup. I started training my puppy to get his teeth brushed since I got him at 12 weeks. I would try to do it at least every other day, yet after 2-3 months on kibble he still had yellow tartar build up. Basically no matter the kibble, it will stick to their teeth. More often than not, dogs don't even really chew the kibble. They will just chomp a few times and swallow whole. *I now feed him a raw chicken wing or chicken neck a couple times a week *and his teeth look a lot cleaner. Just remember to separate kibble and raw feedings by ~12 hours to prevent stomach upset.


Is this something that can be done for a dog that has never had raw? Both Butch and Roxxy have horrible tartar and both need cleaning again. Both are small (14 & 18 respectively). I just don't know if I could stand the sound, knowing it was raw chicken...blech...


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sure can. Try a beef rib, dogs don't eat the bone so it might be less scary for you. Even a bully stick helps some. I actually give my elderly lab mix my cooked beef ribs as she prefers the flavor and won't try to eat the bone now although she did as a youngster. Still eats pork ribs though.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm with everyone. No food will help clean a dog's teeth. It's all a marketing ploy if you ask me.

I feed my dogs a good quality kibble, and they get bullysticks and raw meaty bones to keep their teeth clean.

My eldest Sadie had terrible teeth, (and when I say terrible, I mean had plaque above the gum line on her back teeth). The vet wanted to put her under to clean them. 

I then started her on bullysticks and raw bones. A year later, I've been told "She has awesome teeth for an old girl!"


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Also as far as tooth care goes, never underestimate the power of MILKBONES. My toy fox had horrid teeth when he got here, vet wanted to pull most of them, but agter about a month of milkbone therapy (3 milkbones a day suited to his size) his teeth were sparkly and getting better with little or no tartar at all. 

Lastly any of those foods that promote Dental defense is just really a bunch of bunk to get unsuspecting people to buy their product. Good dental management is all that's needed and can be satisfied thru many many different outlets. My boston likes to floss with rope toys and his teeth are great, bones, and other toys are great for keeping your dog's teeth in good health. Just stay away from Greenies (or any smooth polished looking edible chew toy. They can break off HUGE chunks and they can't digest them regardless of what the apckage says. Busy bones or any chew that looks like compressed granules of sand however CAN be digested and break up as soon as they enter the stomach).


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, Roxxy can only have things she can "eat" and not just chew. She will resource guard anything that is for long term chewing (and NOT chew on it..at all.period!). Never had a dog like her before! I've never bought a bully stick, but I'm assuming it is something for them to chew on...


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes Bully sticks are for chewing... and they do last a while.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Unfortunately, Roxxy can only have things she can "eat" and not just chew. She will resource guard anything that is for long term chewing (and NOT chew on it..at all.period!). Never had a dog like her before! I've never bought a bully stick, but I'm assuming it is something for them to chew on...



A bully stick is a bull’s penis, and can be eaten are easy for dogs to digest as it is all meat. They are a lot safer then rawhide. I purchase mine on-line as they can be really pricy when purchased at the pet store. 

If I were you I would purchase one to see how your dogs like them.

My Sadie never liked chewing on anything. When we got our pup Kina, that was the first time I purchase a bully stick, (needed something to get me through the puppy chewing stages). Sadie just picked up one that was laying around and went to town on it. Both DH and I were stunned! Hey it did her teeth some good.

As for the raw bones, again I just started that last year. My dogs had never been fed anything raw before. Now they get a RMB every two weeks or so as a meal. I just make sure to feed it 12 hours between kibble meals. I heard that kibble takes a lot longer to digest then raw meat.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Yes Bully sticks are for chewing... and they do last a while.


Won't work. I have spent more money on chew stuff that goes to waste. It's not that she doesn't LIKE to chew. If it isn't a skinny rawhide stick that she can finish up quickly, she does NOTHING with it but guard it. I'm not going to have a dog that guards anything. She sometimes does it with her kibble, so I just pick that up. She doesn't do it very often let me tell you...she loves her dinner!

Any other suggestions. I have tried the teeth cleaning but getting her to hold still for me to pet her most times is a chore (for her). She has some touch issues that we are still working on (after 4 yrs).


----------



## Seanski (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the info on food measuring and dental. Good info.


----------

